# 1st Chair Percussion



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 5, 2009)

Yesterday i got to go audition for District band and got first chair in all percussion of our district. It is pretty awesomenow we get our music and in a few weeks we do a tour of like 3-4 cities for a day.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats! Thats awesome!


----------



## metalheadpunk (Feb 5, 2009)

great job bro!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 5, 2009)

I thought this was going to be a video of a guy doing percussion stuff on a chair. 
But congrats anyway. Have fun.


----------



## auxioluck (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats man, that's some cool stuff. Ahhh...brings back drumline days....


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 5, 2009)

lol I thought this post had something to do with Nargaroth and war


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks guys



All_¥our_Bass;1372056 said:


> I thought this was going to be a video of a guy doing percussion stuff on a chair.
> But congrats anyway. Have fun.


----------



## Platy (Mar 3, 2009)

What did you play in the audition?


----------

